# Halloween Puzzle...



## MA-Caver (Oct 11, 2006)

So you think you know your horror and macabre movies do you? Try this one on for size... a picture with clues to 50 "Dark Movies" (old and new)... Click on a spot in the picture that you think represents a clue to a movie's name and type in the space provided and it'll either turn red if you're wrong or green if you're right and turn that particular spot dark. 

I got only 28 out of 50... some are just unfantomable. Others are pretty obvious. As you will soon see.... bwah ha ha ha ha ha ....... 

Pretty neat though... how well did you do? 


Drac, I'm expecting you to beat my 28 out of 50 ....


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2006)

You flatter me Sir...So where is the link to click on?????


----------



## Kreth (Oct 11, 2006)

Drac said:


> You flatter me Sir...So where is the link to click on?????


Here. I have 29 right now...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 11, 2006)

Up to 45.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 11, 2006)

Geez I shouldn't be on this board... slapping down the gauntlets and making challenges to fellow mentors and not even giving them a link to go by... geez... 
 sorry about that... Thanks Kreth


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2006)

You win Caver..Only got 25...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 11, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Thanks Kreth


You're welcome. Good find. Although I have to say, some of the puns for the movie titles are pretty awful.


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2006)

Kreth said:


> You're welcome. Good find. Although I have to say, some of the puns for the movie titles are pretty awful.


 
Part of my problem too..


----------



## Drac (Oct 12, 2006)

UP to 31 as of today...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 12, 2006)

A hint for anyone trying this: not all of the titles are what I would call "horror" movies.


----------



## Drac (Oct 12, 2006)

Kreth said:


> A hint for anyone trying this: not all of the titles are what I would call "horror" movies.


 
Truer word were never spoken..Before Halloween arrives I'm gonna have to find the answers somewhere..


----------



## Kreth (Oct 12, 2006)

I got up to 45 before I did some Googling. Here are the answers for those so inclined.


----------



## Drac (Oct 12, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I got up to 45 before I did some Googling. Here are the answers for those so inclined.


 
No...IF I hit 45 THEN I'll look....


----------



## crushing (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm stuck at 37.


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Up to 33..The M&M juggling the pennies was a toughie....


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

*FINALLY* made it to 44 and gave up and went to Google and checked out the anwers... The one's that did me in were,in no particular order..

1. Woman by barrel of water
2. The Green M&M in the dress
3. The stairs
4.The men Standing on the stairs with their back to each other
5. The 3 3 kids in a circle
6.The baby and the green tree..

Anyone have simlar problems????


----------



## Kreth (Oct 13, 2006)

Drac said:


> *FINALLY* made it to 44 and gave up and went to Google and checked out the anwers... The one's that did me in were,in no particular order..
> 
> 1. Woman by barrel of water


I just saw this movie recently, so it was obvious for me.


> 2. The Green M&M in the dress


This took me a while.


> 3. The stairs


Didn't get this one.


> 4.The men Standing on the stairs with their back to each other


This one just kind of popped into my head after a few (wrong) guesses.


> 5. The 3 3 kids in a circle


Seemed obvious after I figured it out. 


> 6.The baby and the green tree..


Didn't get this one, and it was a big "Duh!" moment once I checked the answers.
The Grim Reaper and colliding planets were two other ones I didn't get.


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Kreth said:


> The Grim Reaper and colliding planets were two other ones I didn't get.


 
The Grim reaper was a lucky guess..There were only 2 choices for the planets, the 2nd one was it...


----------



## crushing (Oct 13, 2006)

Drac said:


> *FINALLY* made it to 44 and gave up and went to Google and checked out the anwers... The one's that did me in were,in no particular order..
> 
> 1. Woman by barrel of water
> 2. The Green M&M in the dress
> ...


 
I didn't get those either, except #1 and #6, then there were a few others.

I tried to apply 'the baby and the green tree' answer to the woman holding the infant initially.  Then I had a 'duh' moment and applied it correctly to the big baby.

I kicked myself that I didn't get the people with the letters 'O' when I looked at the answers.  Most of the others I just never heard of.

Did you see the hall of fame?  2:22?  Yeah, right!


----------



## Kreth (Oct 13, 2006)

crushing said:


> Did you see the hall of fame? 2:22? Yeah, right!


I think people are figuring out the correct answers, then restarting the puzzle and typing them in as fast as possible.


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

crushing said:


> Did you see the hall of fame? 2:22? Yeah, right!


 
And my Mother said I spent too much time watching TV..


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I think people are figuring out the correct answers, then restarting the puzzle and typing them in as fast as possible.


 
Probably...


----------



## drummingman (Oct 22, 2006)

i've got 23 so far.


----------

